

The 2 Cultures of Mathematics - jayded
http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2009-10-13-012103_the_2_cultures_of_mathematics.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Direct link here:

<http://www.dpmms.cam.ac.uk/~wtg10/2cultures.pdf>

Again, anything Tim Gowers writes is worth reading - highly recommended.

